# riley shows his teeth



## my golden riley (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi i am new to this forum and I find many interesting topics.
i have a delema, my Golden male is almost 14 months old.( is he still considered a baby?)
I have his regular collar on him and normally will place the prong collar to walk.. when getting close to him with the collar he will show his teeth grab down on my hand but not bite. Once i get the collar on after his resisting he will go for a walk reluctently.
He will also try to resist even when i try to leash him for a walk.. Once we are walking he is afraid of his surroundings, why? don't know, something must have scared him without me realizing. How do i solve the collar and showing his teeth and the walk? help!!
Another problem is, if i let him in the backyard to play he will run and run like a race and will not come to me.. last night i litterly was in tears because he would not come, he will hold his leash in his mouth and continue to run around the yard so fast i can't catch him.. what is going on AND HOW DO I STOP THIS..
A


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Have you been to obedience classes with him? The key is keeping him focused on his training.

You're going through the rebellious teen stages right now. This WILL pass, but not without work.

I'd suggest getting him into class....and working with him every day. Keep his mind focused on what you expect of him, and in time it will become second nature.

(As soon as he grows up a bit! :lol 

He needs to learn to sit calmly and wait for his collar to be put on. Then walk somewhere fun! And he needs to learn to come when you tell him to. Do you play with him for a while while outside on a daily basis? Make your time enjoyable for him.

Best of luck......and yes, he's still a very young dog, but not quite a baby. He's an adolescent. (The WORST age.........) Work with him and it will get better!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello and Welcome,
You have a rebellious teenager on your hands and yes he is a youngster but past baby. I agree that a obedience class would work good for him


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

.........ship your teenager off to boot camp! No really, but I do agree that obedience training will put him in his place and put you in charge! Dogs are just like kids with all of their different stages. On that note, would you rather deal with a teenage daughter or a teenage GR boy????? I know the answer to that one & it definitely isn't the teenage daughter.


----------



## my golden riley (Feb 15, 2008)

great responses.. my point is, How do get him to come to me when he is running from one end of the yard to the other like a roadrunner? I have held treats for him bribed him but he will not get close to me because he knows I will put his leash on.. tonight he went out by accident, ( my son came over and riley dashed to the yard.. my son had to litterly dive on him..I grabbed him and put him in time out in his kennel, once he calms down, and now is just laying on the couch like a big teddy bear. this is really the only big problem we have with him.. He is trained to sit, shake, lay down and very good with stop.oops! exept when he is a roadrunner..loll


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I understand that he understands the commands you've taught him, but the greatest benefit of an obedience class is that the dog learns to obey these commands in the middle of distractions. He has to learn that it doesn't matter what else he'd rather be doing, he has to focus on you. I also noticed the command "come" missing from your list. This is, in my mind, the single most important command you can teach your dog. Start with him on leash, and as he becomes more reliable you progress to off leash. 

One other thing that I believe can be a lifesaver (literally) is teaching the dog he must have permission to go through a door. My boy Jersey will not walk through any door to the outside without being told OK. We established this by making him sit/stay at the door (formally) until I released him. At this point, I don't require him to sit but do expect him to wait patiently. Once he learns he cannot cross that boundary on his own, you'll no longer have to worry about him darting out when someone shows up at the door. 

Best of luck to you, and please keep us updated with your progress! Welcome to GRF... we're nuts about pictures here, so if you have the time we'd love to see some of your boy!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Come is one of the toughest to teach. Get yourself a 50 length of parachute cord and practice practice practice with high value treats. Never chase the dog if you want him to come to you. Chase is the funnest game in the world to a dog. Stand still, say "COME" reel him in and give him praise and a treat. Repeat this 5,000 times. : Also be very careful to not scold a dog that FINALLY comes no matter how angry you are you MUST praise praise praise.


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

everyone has made som egood points. It sounds to as if your pup is a little domnant. So a good obeidence teacher will be able to put a stop to these problems. Make sure that the teacher is good. This may cost you some dough, but a good dog is a priceless dog. As far as running the yard, let em go till he is tired. Do you need to have aleash on him when he is in the yard? Usaully this type of behavior is a sign of lack of exercise. Also take him to a park, or wilderness area where you can let him off his lesh and explore. Best place to go is where you wont run into a lot of other people and go at odd hours, early in the morning or late at night. Just some thoughts that is what I would do . 

I just read your post about him not coming in after he is in the yard, GOldens are smart and he knows that if he comes to you you are going to lesh him and put him in his kennel. I had the same problem with moose and he is lot younger. So I trained him to come and than I let him go play again. When it is time to go home i tell him "go home" and usaully he goes. We are still working on it but he is coming along. The walks without the leash in the park have really helped moose come along


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Come is one of the toughest to teach. Get yourself a 50 length of parachute cord and practice practice practice with high value treats. Never chase the dog if you want him to come to you. Chase is the funnest game in the world to a dog. Stand still, say "COME" reel him in and give him praise and a treat. Repeat this 5,000 times. : Also be very careful to not scold a dog that FINALLY comes no matter how angry you are you MUST praise praise praise.


This is very true Mooses obedience instructor told me the same thing. Evan if you chase him down 4 miles and he finally comes praise him. This was hard for me becasue growing up if your pup didn't come he got punished. I have chased down Moose before and he never came tome but I caught him and he got kenneled for time out. But if he comes after I call 10 times I praise him now. Also mooses trainer told me to always be in control when training obeidence, the cord allows you to always be able to make your pup do what you are asking.

Good Luck!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

moose said:


> Also take him to a park, or wilderness area where you can let him off his lesh and explore. Best place to go is where you wont run into a lot of other people and go at odd hours, early in the morning or late at night. Just some thoughts that is what I would do .


The point about exercise is paramount... a tired dog is a good dog! But if it were me (and this is just my opinion), I would get some reliability on the recall before you let him off leash in a public area. Just for safey's sake. If you combine this with Oakley's Dad's idea about using a 50 ft. cord, it will give you the ability to let him run (with limits) and still have enough control to make sure he comes back to you if/when need be. I know he's hesitant about walks, but if you can find a way to motivate him (food rewards, lots of praise, bring a squeaky toy, whatever works best for him), long walks will help him to get more exercise too. And never underestimate the power of mental stimulation. By working with Riley on his obedience skills (sit/stay, heeling, recalls) and challenging him on that way, you will also find him to be more contended and worn out. A few 10-15 minute sessions per day could do wonders!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_When you are just hangiing out wether it be in the house or outside in the yard. Reward the heck out of him when he comes to you on his own, without you having to call him. He will think this is great, every time he comes he will get some loving._


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Has he has a bad experience when wearing the collar before? Has he been hurt by the collar? (to be honest I would show my teeth if there was a prong collar coming anywhere near me!) From my understand prong collars have to be used in a certain way so just wondering if was accidently fitted wrong and it has caused him pain...metal prongs around a dogs neck I am SURE could be very painful if not used exactly right (Im still not convinced that even if they are fitted correctly they don't cause pain...) but just a thought. Does he still act the same with a normal flat collar?

Sounds like you dog is full of energy...he needs exercise and lots of training sessions...


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I had one more thought this morning while walking Jersey. I mentioned yesterday about having the dog sit and stay at the door until you release him to walk through it.... I also do this whenever crossing the street. So Jersey is not allowed past the curb until I give him the all clear. He's very good with it, and I no longer have to remind him to stay (except on very rare occasion, or when there's snow I have to make sure because he can't tell where the street starts). Now, the hope is should he ever get loose or be off leash and see something across the street that he wouldn't run out into the road. Do I trust that 100%... well no, but it's better than nothing. 

Emma and Tilly's point about the collar is very good. Make sure it is fitted properly, or it could be very uncomfortable for the dog. Also, some dogs just shut down with certain collars. I know my father's dog Lucy (Jersey's doggie mom) completely shuts down with a slip collar on. She never had a "bad exerience" persay, but the collar itself is apparently a bad experience for her and she wants nothing to do with it. So she wears a flat collar for training and it's worked very well for her (she's on her way to her UDX!!). Maybe try some different types of collars and see if that changes the reaction. 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't know about the collar and showing his teeth, when I take Boomer for a walk I put a harness on him and make a game of it (he really does love to walk so it is easy for me) I agree obedience school will do wonders for him and lots of exercise. With the problem in your backyard getting him to come to you, You have to keep working with Riley all the time, I work with Boomer on a daily basis, What I do is have a high value treat ready for when it is time to come in (like a piece of chicken, hot dog, whatever). Also when he is being resistant to coming in I have some squeaky toys that also get his attention and I make a game of running to the house and that usually works. Also when I am out in the yard with him I take out a handful of small treats and just call him periodically, he comes to me he gets a treat, I find doing it repetitively reminds him he will get something good everytime he comes to me. He is just 7 months old right now, these tricks seem to work for him. Good luck, I hope these suggestions help.


----------



## my golden riley (Feb 15, 2008)

thank you all so much.. good tips. I do use the rope (30 ft.) and he will come to me.. as a matter of fact he knows the command "come" BUT not while he is on a fenzy running in the front yard or back yard.. if i take him for a walk can u believe he stays right next to me and won't run? Also do you know when he does run in a frenzy with a leash? he picks up the leash with his mouth and runs with it knowing i won't be able to get the leash, sooo the 50 ft rope will be great because i can let him run and also grab the rope for the come command.. whew this is work!!! lol, i will prevail


----------



## my golden riley (Feb 15, 2008)

How do i download Riley's pix?


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

my golden riley said:


> Also do you know when he does run in a frenzy with a leash? he picks up the leash with his mouth and runs with it knowing i won't be able to get the leash, sooo the 50 ft rope will be great because i can let him run and also grab the rope for the come command.. whew this is work!!! lol, i will prevail


This frenzy is a way for him to get out his energy. Moose does this in the house and uses our L shaped couch as a bern to run from the living room to the kitchen. It drives my wife crazy. I think it is pretty funny watching the two of them run around. She is mad and yelling and he thinks its all a game! :bowl: Moose also likes to put the leash in his mouth so i replaced it with a stick on our walks. Good Luck you wil prevail it jsut takes time and patience.


----------



## my golden riley (Feb 15, 2008)

i started the 50 ft rope yeaterday and have been to the park playing soccer with him and just getting out all that energy..and riley did well.. he came back without me grabing the rope.
Can you tell me with a 50 ft rope how do you keep the rope from tangling around his body or under one foot and so on..
Allso how old is your babies..


----------

